# Long-Term stay



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Hi, I'm British with a house in Italy. I'd like to stay for periods longer than 3 months ie. 'attestato d'iscrizione anagrafica' (I think!) Can anyone explain the process? Do I need a visa first?
Thanks in advance for help and advice.
Kevin


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Being an EU citizen (for now) you don't need a visa, but after 3 months you are supposed to apply for residency at the comune. The process should be standard, but it can vary from comune to comune. Your comune will tell you exactly what you require should you decide to apply. A bigger problem would be if you were here more than 182 days in the tax year (Jan start here) as you then would be tax resident.


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

This is really helpful and thanks. My understanding is that I may be required to show health cover and funds that cover the equivalent of a years' benefit. However, not really sure if this is required for long-stay?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Kevin_P said:


> This is really helpful and thanks. My understanding is that I may be required to show health cover and funds that cover the equivalent of a years' benefit. However, not really sure if this is required for long-stay?


These are requirements to get residency after being here 3 months or more, if you decided to do so.


----------

